# Old light made in Hawaii.



## Nell (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a old silver 3C cell flashlight that I believed was made in Hawaii. It looks like similar to a Mag light, but with a nice curved head. Anyone recall who the manufacture was? I recall mine came in a plastic blister pack, so it was not a home grown product. I am looking for a new switch assembly.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 22, 2013)

you ought to post up a pic, it _sounds_ like, based on your text description, a RayoVac "bullet" flashlight to me if I had to guess


----------



## tpolley (Jun 22, 2013)

I have two or three of those old bullet lights. I think they're ugly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Nell (Jun 23, 2013)

tpolley said:


> I have two or three of those old bullet lights. I think they're ugly
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



It's not the bullet light. It resembles a Mag light and has 3C cells.


----------



## Nell (Jun 24, 2013)

Nell said:


> It's not the bullet light. It resembles a Mag light and has 3C cells.



Anyone with procedure to attach photo?


----------



## Norm (Jun 24, 2013)

Nell said:


> Anyone with procedure to attach photo?



Posting photos


----------

